

Stack Exhaustion in WebKit.dll – Safari (and Opera) - yread
http://h.ackack.net/?p=258

======
yread
And a response from Opera
[http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/04/28/opera-10-53-...](http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/04/28/opera-10-53-rc1-for-
windows-and-mac)

